# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Lập trình theo kiểu Aspect Oriented Programming (AOP) xử dụng Spring Framework

## phimzalo

Trong khoảng 5 năm trở lại đây, một khuynh huớng lập trình mới xuất hiện. Nó được gọi là AOP để phân biệt với kiểu lập trình OOP đã có sẵn. Nguời viết muốn cung cấp cho bạn đọc một kiến thức cơ bản về kiểu lập trình mới mẻ này, và xử dụng springframework, một open-source phổ biến, để minh hoạ. Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu chi tiết về cách xử dụng springframework, thì bài viết này không nhằm mục đích đó, mà chỉ trình bày khái quát về những thuật ngữ và nguyên tắc trong việc xử dụng 1 chức năng phổ biết của spring: declarative transaction .

Một điểm quan trọng nữa cần đuợc nêu ra, AOP đuợc xem là cái bổ sung cho OOP, chỗ mà OOP còn thiếu sót trong việc tạo những ứng dụng thuộc loại phức tạp. AOP khônng phải là cái thay thế OOP. Nguời lập trình bắt buộc phải quen thuộc với OOP để bắt đầu với AOP. Cũng vì lí do này mà AOP thuờng đuợc xem là dành cho các bạn đã có kinh nghiệm, chứ không dành cho các bạn mới bắt đầu làm quen với Java. Bạn có thể làm quen với OOP qua lí thuyết và sách vở từ truờng học. Và nếu bạn thấy vẫn còn lạc lối trong việc tìm kiếm những danh từ, tính từ, hay trả lời những câu hỏi ai, cái gì, làm gì... đại loại như vậy, trong việc tìm kiếm class, thì bạn có thể đọc lại những bài viết về OOP mà nguời viết đã trình bày truớc đây xem có giúp ích hơn không. Dù học OOP theo kiểu nào thì kết quả cuối cùng của OOP là chia ứng dụng thành nhiều phần nhỏ với những chức năng riêng biệt, theo kiểu các hộp đen (black box). Các hộp đen này làm cho việc tái xửng dụng và bao quản chúng đuợc dễ dàng hơn....và còn thêm nhiều ưu điểm khác nữa không kể ra ở đây.

Lấy ví dụ về transaction trong việc truy cập database. Trong Java, truy cập database đòi hỏi nhiều buớc: tạo ra Connection, bắt đầu transation, commit, clean up connection... Để đơn giản hoá, ta hãy tạo ra 1 class hay black box chuyên làm việc này. 

public class DBTransaction {
public DBTransaction () {
//mã nguồn tạo ra Connection và bắt đầu 1 transaction
}

public Connection getConnection () {
//mã nguồn return Connection đã tạo ra
}

public void commit () {
//mã nguồn commit transaction và clean up resources
}
} 

Giả sử trong 1 ứng dụng, có 1 class (hay blackbox) XuatNhapHang làm chức năng xuất nhập hàng và nó chứa 1 method làm chức năng nhập hang.

public void nhapHang ( int monHang, int soLuong )
{
//xử dụng blackbox để bắt đầu 1 transaction
DBTransation tx = new DBTransactiơn ();

// ...mã nguồn truy cập database để nhập hàng...

tx.commit ();
}

Bạn dễ dàng hình dung đuợc mục đích xử dụng của blackbox này.
Mỗi khi cần truy cập database, nguời xử dụng chỉ việc gọi các public methods của nó mà không cần biết tới bên trong nó hoạt động ra sao. Việc thay đổi bên trong của blackbox cũng không làm ảnh huởng tới nguời xử dụng nó. Đó là cái đẹp của việc tạo ra blackbox. Mọi nguời hình như đều vui vẻ và độc lập với công việc của mình. Thực tế không hoàn toàn như vậy. Giả sử ứng dụng sau này đòi hỏi phải theo dõi tất cả mọi hoạt động liên quan đến việc truy cập database. Mỗi khi database đuợc truy cập, tên nguời xử dụng và thời gian sẽ đuợc lưu trữ lại. Ta có thể tạo ra 1 blackbox đơn giản chuyên làm việc này.

public class DBTruyCapTheoDoi {
public DBTruyCapTheoDoi (Connection con, String tenNguoi) {
//mã nguồn lưu lại trong database nguời xử dụng và thời gian
.....
}
}

Method nhapHang hay những nơi trong ứng dụng đã truy cập database đều phải sửa đổi như sau

public void nhapHang ( int monHang, int soLuong )
{
//xử dụng blackbox để bắt đầu 1 transaction
DBTransation tx = new DBTransactiơn ();
//theo doi truy cap
DBTruyCapTheoDoi (tx.getConnection (), tenNguoi);

// ...mã nguồn truy cập database để nhập hàng...

tx.commit ();
}

Sửa đổi không nhiều nhưng nó rộng khắp trong toàn ứng dụng. Đây chính là điểm làm cho nhiều nguời không hài lòng. Những nguời lập trình kì cựu đều đồng ý với nhau rằng, trong thực tế, đòi hỏi của ứng dụng luôn thay đổi theo thời gian. Cứ mỗi 1 yêu cầu mới của ứng dụng thì một (hay nhiều) blackbox đuợc tạo thành, và mã nguồn sẽ bị thay đổi rộng khắp trong ứnng dụng để xử dụng blackbox mới này. Thay đổi mã nguồn rộng khắp ứng dụng là điều tối kị vì nó đòi hỏi phải testing lại toàn bộ . Những bug xuất hiện lúc này thuờng rất khó tìm vì nguời lập trình thuờng cho rằng "mình sửa có 1 chút thì không sao..." . 

Câu hỏi đặt ra là làm sao tạo đuợc một kiểu lập trình uyển chuyển với sự phức tạp của ứng dụng . Mô hình này phải cho phép tạo dựng nhanh chóng ứng dụng khi nó ở trong giai đọan đầu đơn giản, và thay đổi nhanh chóng để thích ứng kịp thời với đòi hỏi mới . OOP cho phép tạo ra những blackbox và điều này vẫn đuợc xem là không thể thiếu trong việc lập trình . Bản thân những blackbox không phải là vấn đề, mà chính việc xử dụng chúng mới là vấn đề . Việc gọi trực tiếp những public method của 1 blackbox khi phải xử dụnng nó trong mã nguồn, tạm gọi là nối cứng (hard wired) blackbox vào mã nguồn . Có cách nào để xử dụng 1 blackbox mà khônng cần gọi trực tiếp nó trong mã nguồn hay không? Cần có 1 cách nào đó để gọi gián tiếp những public method, hay tạm gọi là nối mềm (soft wired) khi xử dụng những blackbox. Đây là chỗ OOP bỏ sót, và AOP ra đời để đáp ứng nhu cầu này .

Đến đây bạn có thể thấy rằng, OOP là buớc đầu tiên cần phải có để tạo thành các blackbox. AOP là buớc kế tiếp để nối mềm những blackbox tạo thành 1 ứng dụng hoàn chỉnh . Việc nối mềm đòi hỏi nguời thiết kế phải có kinh nghiệm trong việc chia ứng dụng thành nhiều lớp (layer) để ứng dụng đuợc tạo ra và chạy 1 cách hữu hiệu . Điều này sẽ đuợc nói kĩ hơn sau đây. Một rắc rối nữa của việc nối mềm là nó thuờng đòi hỏi tạo nhiều cấu hình (configuration) phụ trợ .

Làm thế nào để nối mềm 1 ứng dụng? Đây cũng chính là câu hỏi mà AOP cần phải trả lời . Java cho phép là đuợc việc này .

Nối mềm là cho phép xử dụng 1 class (hay blackbox) mà không cần gọi trực tiếp public methods của nó trong mã nguồn, và bạn có thể ngạc nhiên nếu biết rằng điều này thực sự đã đuợc làm từ lâu . Nó đuợc làm bởi các container chẳng hạn như của EJB, portlet, servlet. Lấy EJB container làm ví dụ, vì nó rất gần với khái niệm AOP . Muốn xử dụng 1 EJB, bạn phải gọi create... chứ không bao giờ xửng dụng new . EJB trong thực tế chạy bên trong 1 container. Container trực tiếp tạo ra instance của EJB và chuyển cho nguời xử dụng khi method create... được gọi . Mỗi lần nguời xử dụng gọi method của EJB, container sẽ đón đầu (intercept) cú gọi này, rồi mới chuyển giao cho instance của EJB . Truớc khi chuyển giao cho EJB, thuờng container có thể sẽ làm nhiều việc khác nữa .... Container có thể bắt đầu 1 transaction, hay kiểm tra xem nguời gọi có đuợc phép gọi hay không, tùy theo cách cấu hình của EJB đó bên trong file ejb-jar.xml . Nếu xem EJB là 1 blackbox thì việc nối giữa EJB và nguời xử dụng nó mặc dù là gián tiếp nhưng chưa đuợc xem là nối mềm . Bản thân EJB container có thể chứa sẵn bên trong nó 1 blackbox làm công việc bắt đầu 1 transaction, hay 1 blackbox khác làm công việc kiểm tra mức độ cho phép nguời gọi . Việc nối kết giữa EJB và những blackbox bên trong của container mới chính xác là mềm ... Bản thân EJB hay nguời viết nó hoàn toàn không biết đến có tồn tại 1 blackbox có sẵn bên trong container làm công việc transaction . Nguời viết EJB chỉ việc thông tin với container qua file cấu hình ejb-jar.xml rằng phải bắt đầu 1 transaction hay làm thêm những chuyện khác mỗi khi method của nó đuợc gọi . Cũng dựa trên ý tuởng này, spring framework chính là 1 container thuộc loại nhẹ và nó có thể chứa đựng những Java object thông thuờng chứ không phức tạp như EJB .

Trở lại ví dụ xuất nhập hàng ở trên, nếu class XuatNhapHang chạy bên trong spring framework thì method nhapHang ở trên có thể viết lại như sau

public void nhapHang ( int monHang, int soLuong )
{
// ...mã nguồn truy cập database để nhập hàng...
}

Không hề có 1 đọan mã nguồn nào bên trong method nhapHang nói đến việc tạo ra transaction hay theo doi truy cap . Bản thân các blackbox transaction và theo dõi try cập cũng đuợc chạy trong spring. Nguời viết class XuatNhapHang chỉ việc truyền đạt cho spring, qua 1 file cấu hình, rằng mỗi khi method nhapHang đuợc gọi , hãy gọi blackbox transaction và theo dõi truy cập truớc khi chuyển nó đến nhapHang . Bằng cách nối mềm này, việc bao gồm hay loại bỏ những blackbox đuợc thực hiện qua việc thay đổi file cấu hình, chứ không cần phải thay đổi mã nguồn của class XuatNhapHang . Đây chính là lập luận mạnh nhứt trong việc cho ra đời AOP . Những nguời ủng hộ AOP trong ví dụ này lí luận rằng class XuatNhap hay method nhapHang chỉ nên lo lắng việc xuất nhập hàng . Việc bắt đầu 1 transaction hay theo dõi truy cập dữ liệu , đành rằng phải có do yêu cầu của ứng dụng, cũng không nên chen lấn 1 cách thô bạo vào trong mã nguồn của class XuatNhap, hay bất kì vào trong những blackbox nào khác khi chúng cũng cần truy cập dữ liệu . Có như vậy thì 1 blackbox mới giữ đuợc tính độc lập của nó với những thay đổi của yêu cầu của ứng dụng, dẫn đến việc tái xử dụng blackbox đuợc triệt để hơn . 
Những khía cạnh như transaction hay theo dõi truy cập, nếu cần phải 'chen lấn ' thì mã nguồn không phải là chỗ tốt để làm . Có những chỗ tốt hơn chẳng hạn như dùng file cấu hình, và spring framework làm đúng như vậy . Công việc của spring framework là đón đầu các cú gọi và thực hiện các chức năng thể hiện qua file cấu hình . Đây cũng chính là nguyên tắc cơ bản của AOP: thay các cú gọi trực tiếp, bằn các cú gọi qua file cấu hình ..

Đọc đến đây, có thể bạn không mấy hào hứng với AOP . Thực tế các file cấu hình cho spring hay các AOP framework khác như AspectJ không đơn giản chút nào . Gọi trực tiếp method chỉ mất 1 dòng và cũng dễ theo dỏi logic của ứng dụng . Thay đổi file cấu hình liệu có an toàn hơn thay đổi mã nguồn hay không ? Những nguời ủng hộ AOP thì cho rằng nó rất nên làm . Những nguời còn hoài nghi thì luỡng lự . Các AOP framework khác nhau đều có cách tạo file cấu hình khác nhau. Không giống như EJB có thể chạy trong mọi EJB container, ứng dụng viết cho AOP framework này không chạy đuợc trong AOP framework khác . Những cố gắng để thống nhứt các AOP framework cho đến bây giờ vẫn chưa kết thúc . Việc container đón đầu các cú gọi có thể ảnh huởng đến tốc độ chạy của ứng dụng . Thêm nữa, không phải mọi class trong ứng dụng đều cần đuợc quản lí bởi AOP framework cũng như không phải mọi class đều trở thành EJB. Nếu ứng dụng thiết kết kém cỏi có thể dẫn đến số luợng class mà AOP container phải quản lí cùng với các file cấu hình tăng lên nhanh chóng . Có lẽ cũng chính vì những lí do này mà AOP vẫn chưa cất cánh nhanh chóng như OOP . Điểm khó khăn cuối cùng nữa của AOP là lí thuyết hoá nó để truyền đạt . AOP đưa ra những khái niệm lạ hoắc khó nắm bắt, dễ làm nản lòng những nguời mới bắt đầu . Phần kế tiếp nguời viết sẽ trình bày những khái niệm cơ bản của AOP, và nguyên tắc Inversion of Control hay còn gọi là Dependency Injection của springframework trong việc triển khai AOP .

Khái niệm đầu tiên thuờng gặp trong AOP là concern (1 mối lo âu) hay aspect ( 1 khía cạnh của vấn đề). Concern hay aspect trong AOP chỉ là 1, và nó tuơng đuơng với chức năng của 1 blackbox trong OOP. Lấy ví dụ trong ứng dụng cho 1 cửa hàng mua bán . Những yêu cầu của ứng dụng bao gồm : chi thu tài chính, xuất nhập hàng, kết toán cuối tháng, cuối năm, quản lí nhân viên ... Và có thể thay đổi trong tuơng lai theo yêu cầu của thực tế . Việc chia nhỏ 1 yêu cầu cùng với OOP sẽ đưa đến các blackbox như xuất nhập hàng, transaction, hay theo dõi truy cập như ở trên . Chức năng của mỗi blackbox có thể đuợc xem là 1 khía cạnh của ứng dụng mà nguời thiết kế phải lo lắng . Tới đây bạn có thể thấy vì sao 2 chữ concern và aspect mang nghĩa không mấy ăn nhập với nhau lại đuợc dùng để chỉ chung 1 khái niệm . Có những khía cạnh, như transaction, cần phải 'chen lấn ' vào các khía cạnh khác . Những khía cạnh đó đuợc gọi là crosscutting aspect, tạm gọi là những khía cạnh cắt ngang . Trong thực tế, điểm chen lấn của những crosscutting aspect không tùy tiện mà nó thuờng là các điểm đặc biệt . Ví dụ như khía cạnh trasaction chỉ chen vào khi bắt đầu method nhapHang để khởi tạo 1 transaction và lại chen vào 1 lần nữa khi method nhapHang return để commit transaction. Những điểm đặc biệt có thể kể ra là bắt đầu hay kết thúc 1 method, khi xảy ra exception. Spring chỉ cho phép chen vào các điểm đặc biệt, còn AspectJ thì cho phép hầu như vào bất cứ điểm nào trong mã nguồn . Việc chen lấn tuỳ tiện cần được cân nhắc kĩ lưỡng và thuờng đuợc khuyên nên tránh . Điểm chen lấn đuợc gọi là joinpoint (điểm nối ) . Tập họp các điểm nối đuợc gọi là pointcut (cắt điểm). Bản thân blackbox XuatNhapHang bị chen lấn nên nó đuợc gọi là target object . Bản thân blackbox transaction, triển khai transaction aspect, làm công việc chen lấn, đuợc gọi là advice . Vì có nhiều điểm chen lấn đặc biệt kể trên, nên có nhiều loại advice.
_ Around advice: là loại chen vào truớc khi cú gọi đuợc chuyển tới method và sau khi method thực hiện xong. Transaction advice chính là loại này
_ Before advice: chen vào truớc khi cú gọi đuợc chuyển tới method
_ Throws advice: chen vào khi bản thân method thows excpetion
_ After returning advice: chen vào sau khi method thực hiện và không có exception .

Ta có thể hình dung như sau: mỗi khi ứng dụng gặp điểm 'chen lấn ', container sẽ đón đầu cú gọi và chạy mã nguồn của advice cho điểm 'chen lấn ' đó rồi mới chuyển giao cho method . 
Tới đây có lẽ khá đủ cho nguời mới làm quen với AOP. Để thực sự có thể lập trình theo kiểu AOP, bạn cần phải thông thạo với 1 AOP framework như spring hay aspectJ, đặc biệt là cách tạo file cấu hình cho mỗi framework. 

Trở lại spring framework, nó đuợc đề cập ở đây vì 1 chức năng phổ biến : declarative transaction, giống như trong EJB, nhưng đơn giản và dễ xử dụng hơn nhiều. Để xử dụng chức năng này, chỉ cần khái niệm của AOP ở trên là đủ . Khi xử dụng spring, 1 khái niệm luôn gặp phải là Inversion of Control (IoC) hay còn gọi là Dependency Injection, nó sẽ đuợc nói rõ duới đây .

IoC (tạm dịch là đảo nguợc kiểm soát) thuờng được thực hiện bởi các loại container như servlet, portlet, hay EJB. Lấy ví dụ EJB container, nguời xử dụng không trực tiếp tạo ra instance của EJB, mà container tạo ra nó và chuyển giao nguời xử dụng khi cần tới . Khi nào instance đuợc tạo ra nằm ngoài sự kiểm soát của nguời xử dụng . Container có thể tạo instance ra truớc và chờ đến khi nguời xử dụng, hoặc tạo ra ngay vào lúc đuợc cần tới . Tên gọi IoC cũng nhằm chỉ lí do này: container giành sự kiểm soát từ nguời xử dụng (trong lập trình thông thuờng nguời xử dụng giành kiểm soát bằng cách gọi new để tạo ra instance). Khi instance của EJB đuợc tạo ra và trong truờng hợp session bean, container luôn gọi method setSessionContext(SessionContext sc) để cho EJB xử dụng SessionContext của nó . Tuơng tự trong servlet container, khi instance của servlet đuợc tạo ra, container luôn gọi method init(ServletConfig sc) để servlet xử dụng . Trong cả 2 truờng hợp, container đuợc xem là nạp (injection) cho instance cái mà nó cần . Cái đuợc cần như SessionContext hay ServletConfig gọi là dependency . Tên gọi Dependency Injection cũng từ đây mà ra. Có 1 điểm bất đồng giữa cách gọi tên Dependency Injection và định nghĩa về mối quan hệ giữa class trong UML . Dựa trên tài liệu "Mastering UML with Rational Rose" thì instance của EJB xử dụng SessionContext nên instance mới chính là dependency phụ thuộc vào SessionContext . Nếu bạn giải thích đuợc tại sao có sự bất đồng này thì làm ơn cho mọi nguời cùng biết . Dù sao thì chúng ta không nên mất quá nhiều thời giờ cho vấn đề định nghĩa và tên gọi ở đây . 

Muốn xử dụng spring, ít nhiều bạn phải làm quen với spring container . Class tiêu biểu cho spring container là ApplicationContext . Nguời xử dụng phải trực tiếp tạo ra instance của spring container truớc khi có thể xử dụng những object mà nó chứa . Có nhiều cách tạo ra spring container. Cách thông thuờng nhứt là (những ví dụ theo sau đuợc dựa trên tài liệu spring-reference.pdf vversion 1.2.8)

ApplicationContext ac = new ClassPathXmlApplicationContext( new String[] {"applicationContext.xml", "applicationContext-part2.xml"});

Spring container tạo ra theo cách này sẽ đọc những file config duới dạng xml để load tất cả các Java ojbect mà nó cần quản lí .
Như ví dụ sau
<bean id="exampleBean" name="anotherExample" và ExampleBeanTwo có thể là những java object thông thuờng chứ không có gì đặc biệt . Muốn truy cập chúng qua container rất dễ dàng

ExampleBean eb = (ExampleBean)ac.getBean("exampleBean");
ExampleBeanTwo eb2 = (ExampleBeanTwo)ac.getBean("anotherExample");

Theo mặc định thì container sẽ tạo ra singleton instance cho mỗi bean, có nghĩa là chỉ 1 instance của 1 bean đuợc tái xử dụng cho những lần gọi sau . Ta có thể xử dụng Dependency Injection của container như sau

<bean id="exampleBean" name="beanOne"><ref bean="anotherExampleBean"/></property>
<property name="beanTwo"><ref bean="yetAnotherBean"/></property>
<property name="integerProperty"><value>1</value></property>
</bean>
<bean id="anotherExampleBean" id="yetAnotherBean" class ExampleBean {
private AnotherBean beanOne;
private YetAnotherBean beanTwo;
private int i;

public void setBeanOne(AnotherBean beanOne) {
this.beanOne = beanOne;
}
public void setBeanTwo(YetAnotherBean beanTwo) {
this.beanTwo = beanTwo;
}
public void setIntegerProperty(int i) {
this.i = i;
}
}

Bản thân ExampleBean phải chứa những setter method để container gọi ngay sau khi tạo ra chúng và truớc khi chuyển cho nguời xử dụng .

Nguyên tắc xử dụng spring container chỉ đơn giản như vậy thôi . Nó cho phép định nghĩa qua file cấu hình những logic phức tạp hơn mà bài viết không trình bày hết ra đây . Tới đây bạn có thể thắc mắc như vậy thì sức mạnh của spring nằm ở đâu ? Tiện lợi chỉ đơn giản như vậy thì có đáng đuợc xử dụng không ? 

Cần nhắc lại 1 nguyên tắc làm việc của mọi dạng container là đón đầu những cú gọi . Spring làm việc này bằng cách dựa trên file cấu hình để tạo ra những object phụ trợ khác vào lúc runtime . Cái return từ method getBean đuợc xem là 1 proxy đuợc tạo ra vào lúc runtime của java object mà spring quản lí . Đằng sau proxy này là 1 tập họp các phụ trợ object thực hiện các chức năng theo yêu cầu của file cấu hình truớc khi chuyển cú gọi tới cho java object . Chẳng hạn như các phụ trợ object có thể chạy mã nguồn của advice, hoặc bắt đầu 1 transaction, một chức năng đã đuợc làm sẵn trong spring, sẽ đuợc nói tới duới đây .

Trong việc truy cập database, ứng dụng có thể xử dụng các phuơng pháp khác nhau như: trực tiếp xử dụng SQL, Hybernate, EJB Entity ... Để đơn giản hoá vấn đề, ta lấy truờng xử dụng SQL để cập nhựt database .

----------


## sammanh

Trong Java, connection thường tạo ra duới dạng connection pool hay DataSource, là 1 tập họp những connection để xử dụng chung cho toàn bộ ứng dụng . Giả sử apache datasource đuợc xử dụng ở đây . Để container có thể tạo ra datasource cho oracle, ta xử dụng cấu hình duới đây

<bean id="dataSource" class="org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource" destroy-method="close">
<property name="driverClassName" value="oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver"/>
<property name="url" value="jdbc[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]racle:thin[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]//localhost:1521"/>
<property name="username" value="scott"/>
<property name="password" value="tiger"/>
</bean>

Nếu datasource đã đuợc tạo ra xử dụng JNDI, ta có thể dùng cấu hình 

<bean id="dataSource" class="org.springframework.jndi.JndiObjectFactoryB  ean">
<property name="jndiName" value="jdbc/jpetstore"/>>
</bean>

Bản thân datasource sẽ đuợc xử dụng bởi 1 transaction manager, 1 object quản lí transaction có sẵn trong spring như sau:

<bean id="txManager" class="org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DataSou  rceTransactionManager">
<property name="dataSource" ref="dataSource"/>
</bean>

Trở lại class XuatNhapHang ở trên, muốn spring tự động bắt đầu và kết thúc 1 transaction mỗi khi 1 method của class này đuợc gọi , cần có những cấu hình cho pointcut hay advice khá phức tạp theo kiểu AOP . Rất may là spring đã gói gọn trong 1 class TransactionProxyFactoryBean đơn giản sau

<bean id="txProxyTemplate" abstract="true" class="org.springframework.transaction.interceptor  .TransactionProxyFactoryBean">
<property name="transactionManager" ref="txManager"/>
<property name="transactionAttributes">
<props>
<prop key="*">PROPAGATION_REQUIRED, -MyException</prop>
</props>
</property>
</bean>

Chúng ta sẽ kiểm tra kĩ lưỡng cấu hình này . 
_ abstract="true" có nghĩa là ứng dụng không đuợc phép gọi method getBean("txProxyTemplate") . Cấu hình này chỉ đuợc dùng để các cấu hình khác extends . Giống như tính chất inheritance trong OOP
_ property name="transactionManager" ref="txManager" cho biết class TransactionProxyFactoryBean sẽ đuợc nạp bean txManager bởi container.
_ prop key="*" : áp dụng cho mọi method của những class extends cấu hình này
_ PROPAGATION_REQUIRED: bắt đầu 1 transaction nếu chưa có hoặc tiếp tục 1 transaction có sẵn .
_ -MyException: nếu method throw MyException, thì dấu - đằng truớc sẽ làm transaction bị rollback, và dấu + sẽ commit transaction truớc khi throw MyException.
Cấu hình của class XuatNhapHang sẽ extends cấu hình này như sau:

<bean id="xuatNhapBean" parent="txProxyTemplate">
<property name="target">
<bean class="XuatNhapHang"></bean>
</property>
</bean>

Ứng dụng có thể xử dụng class XuatNhapHang như sau:

XuatNhapHang xnh = (XuatNhapHang)ac.getBean("xuatNhapBean");
xnh.nhapHang(...);

Bằng cách extends cấu hình của txProxyTemplate qua việc sử dụng attribute parent, mỗi khi 1 method của class XuatNhapHang đuợc gọi, 1 transaction sẽ tự động bắt đầu và kết thúc . Transaction sẽ bị rollback trong truờng hợp exception MyException xảy ra . Spring còn giúp mô hình JDBC operations như những java object qua việc xử dụng class MappingSqlQuery, SqlUpdate, StoredProcedure .

Bài viết đuợc kết thúc ở đây chỉ với mục đích giúp bạn làm quen với những khái niệm của AOP . Vì AOP là cái bổ sung cho những thiếu xót của OOP, AOP không dành cho những bạn mới bắt đầu lập trình . Spring framework mặc dù triển khai AOP đơn giản hơn so với AspectJ, cũng khác phức tạp với rất nhiều chức năng có thể dùng đuợc, và nguời viết chỉ tóm tắt 1 chức năng phổ biến nhứt của nó là declarative transaction. Dù sao thì bạn vẫn cần tham khảo những tài liệu huớng dẫn về spring truớc khi có thể dùng nó 1 cách hữu hiệu . Chúc bạn may mắn .

----------

